

Cultured Beef financed by a.o. Sergey Brin - usethis
http://culturedbeef.net/
Cultured Beef is created by painlessly harvesting muscle cells from a living cow. Scientists then feed and nurture the cells so they multiply to create muscle tissue, which is the main component of the meat we eat. It is biologically exactly the same as the meat tissue that comes from a cow.
======
0x006A
What resources are required to grow meat in the lab?

